# annoying cousin



## HumungousLake (May 11, 2009)

my annoying cousin copies me with everything

1. i like a band suddenly he loves them
2. i start saying something he does to
3. he copies my clothing style
4. i learn how to how to solve a rubiks cube now suddenly he buys all these new ones and cant even solve
help me solve my copycat problem


----------



## ThatGuy (May 11, 2009)

It would be really easy if your cousin was a girl.................randomly completely change music genres, learn to talk really really fast or learn ventriloquism, if you don't mind borrow some dresses and act like a trans, steal his cubes


----------



## Gparker (May 11, 2009)

heres what you dont do:

dont jump off a bridge because youll die, and if he copies you he'll still annoy you in heaven. 


but really just throw cubes at him until he stops


----------



## HumungousLake (May 11, 2009)

he is always constantly asking me algorithms and showing off his cubes he just buys easy puzzles and thinks hes awesome


----------



## spdcbr (May 11, 2009)

Go bungee jumping off a bridge and your cousin will follow. By the time your cousin notices that he/she doen't have a rope on, your cousin will be dead. Problem solved.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 11, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Go bungee jumping off a bridge and your cousin will follow. By the time your cousin notices that he/she doen't have a rope on, your cousin will be dead. Problem solved.




```
you're such the optimist
```


----------



## pjk (May 11, 2009)

Why hate it, you have an idol? What's wrong with that?


----------



## HumungousLake (May 11, 2009)

trust me it gets incredibly annoying

cubing made me an individual now we are know as the cubing twins errr


----------



## Odin (May 11, 2009)

Crush him(her). Make him(her) cry. Make him(her) hate you and ever thing you stand for. It would be an easy task for you to do it. I've done it to a few people before.


----------



## HumungousLake (May 11, 2009)

17 and 15 we are also in the same shop at my vocational school


----------



## Neroflux (May 11, 2009)

copy him, it'd show him how annoying he is.


----------



## HumungousLake (May 11, 2009)

its impossible to copy him


----------



## Kian (May 11, 2009)

imitation is the most sincere form of flattery. don't worry about it.


----------



## spdcbr (May 11, 2009)

How is it hard to mimic/mock him/her? You just have to catch your cousin off-guard and then start copying him/her from that second. Your cousin's head will explode and will die from blood loss. Problem solved.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 11, 2009)

call him lame for doing things you do, or hit him with a wiffle ball bat. even better yet, steal 1 or so cubes from him. yeah, the third one, go with that one.


----------



## Odin (May 11, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> How is it hard to mimic/mock him/her? You just have to catch your cousin off-guard and then start copying him/her from that second. Your cousin's head will explode and will die from blood loss. Problem solved.



If you mimic some one who’s mimicking you, you would be just mimicking your self.


----------



## HumungousLake (May 11, 2009)

exactly the probkem but its not like i can just be like stop cubing


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 11, 2009)

Tell him he  sucks  at cubing. That'll get him off your back.


----------



## HumungousLake (May 11, 2009)

does anyone have any serious answers


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 11, 2009)

Ok, I feel bad now. Try to find something else that he might like, but doesn't necessarily interest you. Does he play any instruments? Try a guitar or something. He might like another hobby better than cubing if he gives it a chance.


----------



## James Kobel (May 11, 2009)

Play Russian Roullete(spelling?).


----------



## stiwi griffin (May 12, 2009)

but...if he looses?


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 12, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> but...if he looses?


his cousin will commit suicide


OP can play russian roulette with his friends (using blanks) and then hope his cousin doesn't find out he is using blanks


----------

